# Richard Maxwell Training halter .. worth the money??



## GermanyJo (30 October 2008)

Hi 
As the subject says.. just interested in if people think these are worth the money. (you get a DVD with it). 
Would like to do a bit of ground work with mine and then work on improving the loading a bit. You can get other halters much cheaper, but not sure if they have the same pressure points/work the same way. 

Opinions please


----------



## Lotty (30 October 2008)

I have a Richard Maxwell Training halter and I think its briliant, I honestly wouldn't be without it now.

I haven't tried any other rope halters, although I do own a Dually. I like the Dually and sometimes alternate between the two depending on what we are doing.

I do alot of ground work with the RM halter and have a very opinionated mare, sometimes she can test the bounderies so I always carry the RM halter in my pocket ready just to slip over her head collar.


----------



## Lou2007s (30 October 2008)

Absolutely, works wonders if you use it properly, like anything though I suppose. Stops them leaning on you and teaches them to give to pressure as it releases as soon as they do.


----------



## Ali2 (30 October 2008)

We love ours and think it was worth the money.  However, it is essentially just a piece of good quality rope and three knots so if I wanted another I'd make my own using the one I already have as a template 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## JaneB (30 October 2008)

Marvellous, if only because you get the DVD to refer to for learning how to use it and reminding yourself if it doesn't go according to plan!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (30 October 2008)

DEFINATELY!! *jumps up and down shouting* They are worth their weight in gold, I have got my trailer phobic horse to load, and got someone elses in the trailer for them too. My horse used to rear and throw herself on the floor ( I kid you not.) and after 40 mins groundwork, she walked straight in. I practised a lot with her for about 3 months at home, and she now loads every time. When you first go somewhere I loaded 3 times before we went, 3 times when we arrived, 3 times before coming home, and 3 times at home. You can gradually decrease the time. The DVD is SO helpful and shows you what problems you may have.

Would recommend getting the 12ft rope with it as well, lunge lines will snap if loading a difficult horse. And at the end of the day, if you are out and your horse decides not to go back in, you can drag it in if it comes to it (though it never does anymore)

If you want anymore help at all, please PM me, I know the frustration and am so pleased its all over now


----------



## GermanyJo (30 October 2008)

Looks like it is a resounding yes from everyone  
Coffeebean -  mine is really improved from what he was like when I bought him last year, but to be honest, we did not practise too much, was just very consequent and now it normally only takes me 5 mins... but I want to spend a bit of time over the winter practising and getting him so he goes straight in with no hassle and no fears ... our biggest problem after the 5 mins discussion about going in is the speed with which he seems to want to get out of the trailer  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Thats part of the reason I want to do the ground work and practice so he becomes less stressed about it. funny thing is , once he is in , he stands very quietly and travels really well... just as soon as the ramp comes down he wants to be out  
	
	
		
		
	


	








the last few times we were out at competitions I followed some advise I got from this forum (apologies I can't remember who from  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and put the ramp down and left him for a while so that he started to get the idea that he could not come straight out just cos we had stopped and the ramp was down.. he improved a bit, but need to put some work in I think.


----------



## Theresa_F (30 October 2008)

I have heard very good things about them, but to be honest, I find my £2 dog choke chain which I thread under the jaw on a standard headcollar with a long line to be very very effective at stopping, pulling, barging, refusing to move, rearing and pulling back when tied and I have used it on everything from a 17 hand clydesdale to a shetland.

For the sake of £2, try this first and you may find you don't need the halter - I never have needed any more than this - does not have any potential to cause poll damage, mouth damage or nose damage as it just tightens under the chin.

My essential piece of training kit.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (30 October 2008)

I find one of thses 
http://www.frogpool.com/product-151.htm
much more usefull 

have tried the above and dually on horses and they have soon figured out how to get round them !


----------



## Dizzle (30 October 2008)

Hummm 50/50 on this one, I like the idea of it and yes it does work really well but I found it kept slipping down the nose?? 

I much prefer the Dually as this can also be used as a normal headcollor, much easier than faffing about once loaded taking one off and the other on, or having the RM over the headcollar (as I think this can interfere).

The DVD is good but nothing I wouldn't imagine you could find on youtube!


----------



## suzysparkle (30 October 2008)

Yes, BUT, you can make an identicle one yourself for about £3. All they are is marine braid rope with 2 loops tied in it and the rope threaded through itself. I looked at a pic of one and tied it myself (just a normal knot). I then saw a genuine one and my one was exactly the same. 

It's marine triple braid and can be bought from a chandlers shop (or ebay!).


----------

